

Show HN: List Engine – powered by the english language wikipedia - qycard
http://www.listxt.com

======
qycard
Here's an example list to get you started:

[http://www.listxt.com/?subject=Shakespeares+Plays](http://www.listxt.com/?subject=Shakespeares+Plays)

------
bob12345
That's quite a fun list of southpark episodes I made. Once I added a few
episodes the list got going - pretty powerful. The front end sucks though!

~~~
qycard
Thanks - glad you found the engine powerful, and yes.. the front end does
needs some work :-)

